# Finding a tile shower guy



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

MD - just contact tile setters. (Tile setters you don't find through a retail store.) Ask them what you know you should be asking them - how long in business, give me your references, show me examples of your work, when can you start, how long will it take...

While I'm sure there are tile setters who sub from retail stores who are fantastic and do it all, I know there are plenty who sub from retail stores and accept the low rates because they have to. (you can fill in why they have to)


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

ChrWright said:


> My experience has been the same as NEO... Which is why I've always done all my own tile work in house.
> 
> If I had to find a reputable guy today, I'd visit the supply house first and ask who'd they'd recommend. Look at who the high-end builder/remodelers are hiring (who's van/sign is sitting out front). I found two guys at a recent show house who were up and coming--I ended up hiring them to work for me full time.
> 
> ...


Absolutely 100% agree, same thing I've always found.....which is precisely why I got educated and started doing it myself.


----------

